

Hacking Foursquare: Taking over the White House...from North Carolina - jodoglevy
http://chronline.posterous.com/hacking-foursquare-taking-over-the-white-hous

======
drharris
I especially like the anecdotes about people who get so offended at "stealing"
mayorships. I did something similar last fall, but didn't make an automatic
script. Just made a series of buttons linked to various venues, and instead of
actually going out I clicked a button. It's the perfect way to look really
social when you don't feel like being it.

------
dfxm12
This is the problem with "check in X times and get this deal" type of
specials. There's no good way to check the integrity of a check in, by design.

